# PowerPivot CSV import problem



## Skymiga (May 24, 2017)

Hi!

I’m using Excel to import some csv files and analyse them with pivot tables.
Now I noticed that some of the results are not correct so I looked into the details to find the problem.
But first of all I use Office 2016 and Excel.exe has the version 16.0.4432.1003 o a Windows 10 machine.

The problem is that if I import a CSV (PowerPivot – Manage - From other sources – Text File) with about 89000 lines some number values with more than 10 digits are not imported and the cell in PowerPivot is empty then.

If I import the same file directly into Excel with “Data – From Text - …” it works without any issues.

If I change the CSV file to only on line with such 11 or 12 digit numbers the import via PowerPivot works also.
If I reduce the CSV from 89000 to around 5000 lines is seems that the big numbers are imported as well correctly but with 8000 lines it fails again. The origin file with 89000 lines has around 15,8MB the truncated file with 5000lines has 900KB.

So the question is, does PowerPivot has some limitation in here or is it a bug?

And another, cosmetically problem is that I have a column with version numbers like 10.2.0.619 but PowerPivot imports them as 1020619 so it removes the dot. But if I import the csv directly into Excel the column is imported correctly with the dot.
The text file is “tab” separated by the way.

Mike


----------



## Matt Allington (May 26, 2017)

Sounds like a bug. Have you tried using power query to import to power pivot?


----------



## Skymiga (May 26, 2017)

Funny with power query its working.
Seems that powerpivot dont import numbers which would be displayed as scientific notation (1.3564823+11) within excel in some circumstances.
But i have no clue how i can solve that (and i lost the trust to my powerpivot reports), will talks to my colleagues if they can open a ticket @ MS.


----------

